# Weird behavior



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

The past few times I've taken my dogs out for a run or hunting, I've had problems with my viszla in the truck. She tends to get all shaky and starts to drool like crazy, she also likes to hide behind or under things.

Do dogs get car sick? Is something triggering a bad memory maybe? Is this somewhat typical or common for certain breeds or dogs in general.

I don't normally kennel them in the pickup. I have the back seat set up for them.

The only times I put her in my truck is to go for runs or to go hunting. Both are things she loves to do so I'm lost in why she acts like the boogy man's out to get her.

I just don't understand...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Sounds weird if she hadn't acted like this in the past. I'd try putting her in the truck with you without the other dog and just sit in the driveway. Have a cup of coffee or something just spend fifteen minutes or so with the truck not moving this will eliminate the motion sickness. Then graduate along tilll your finally rolling again. See which step triggers it.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

If she sees me heading for the truck she'll run to the back door of the house. My shorthair will nock me over trying to beat me to the truck but it's the opposite for the vizsla. I literally have to grab her and try to keep her from fighting her way out of my arms.

I'll try the driveway thing but she's scared before we even get in the truck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Does she enjoy hunting when you get to your destination?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Loves it, just hate being in the truck. She just lays there somebody just took away her birthday. She is only six months but that shouldn't be the problem, should it.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe she doesn't like the fact that you drive a toyota :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd try what cut'em suggested. Some dogs get carsick until they get older.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I think she's just scared of all that Tundras power!


----------

